# my table and reptile rack



## evin (Aug 7, 2009)

i haven't been on in a while but i thought id throw some pictures up
reptile rack





65 gallon with a leo at the bottom, 55 gallon with a russian in the middle, and two 30 gallons at the top one with a bearded dragon, one empty. i got an amazing price on this.
my table




a baby sulcata at the top, a juvenile redfoot in the middle and a couple box turtles at the bottom


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice enclosures  thanks for sharing


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow beautiful! I'd love to see closeups of each part of the table (like the inner parts of the enclosures)

FANTASTIC JOB!


----------



## terryo (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice, but how do you keep the humidity up on the Redfoot enclosure?


----------



## evin (Aug 7, 2009)

its harder since the sides are low but i spray the plants and bedding numerous times daily


----------



## Isa (Aug 8, 2009)

You did a very good job Evin, It looks really nice


----------



## purpod (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh H*ll Yeah! You've got it like a pro, Evin! You said you got a great price on it, may I ask how much without being rude? Did you build the brown wooden one? I used to have a custom built cage for my 2 red tails, and it was a beauty too; looked just like a tall large piece of furniture, and was square in the middle of my livingroom ~

Yeah, that's sweeet, Evin. And yeah, like Meg asked, can we see close-ups of each individual enclosure?

Thanx for sharing, Bud ~
Blessings to all, Purpod


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice enclosures, Have you thought about putting a cover over part of the redfoot enclosure to help with the humidity. I used plastic lids from my storage tubs, it helped.


----------



## evin (Aug 8, 2009)

purpod said:


> Oh H*ll Yeah! You've got it like a pro, Evin! You said you got a great price on it, may I ask how much without being rude? Did you build the brown wooden one? I used to have a custom built cage for my 2 red tails, and it was a beauty too; looked just like a tall large piece of furniture, and was square in the middle of my livingroom ~
> 
> Yeah, that's sweeet, Evin. And yeah, like Meg asked, can we see close-ups of each individual enclosure?
> 
> ...



thank you, i got the rack from a local petshop. they sold the rack, 65 gallon tank, 4 30 gallons, 6 marine land biowheel filters rated to 60 gallons(which just clutter the garage) and 6 florescent light fixtures with bulbs for $100 

the wooden one is homemade, and as soon as i get my hands on a camera i will take pictures of the inside.



jenrell23 said:


> Nice enclosures, Have you thought about putting a cover over part of the redfoot enclosure to help with the humidity. I used plastic lids from my storage tubs, it helped.



thank you, sounds like a good idea i might have to give it a try


----------



## purpod (Aug 10, 2009)

Wowerz, you _really _scored on that deal, Evin ~ sweeet!

Have a great one,
Purpod


----------



## jobeanator (Aug 11, 2009)

i absolutley love your setup you got evin. very space efficent too! i might have to do the setup you have for your tortoises!


----------



## chadk (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice use of space. Love the setups. Might be on the small side. Hopefully the torts have access to a yard to explore and get some exercise now and then. And the beardie tank will be too small in short order. If you can somehow make the top 2 tanks into one - that would be ideal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 11, 2009)

Very cool, the first picture looks like a pet store so it makes sense that you got it from a pet store! 
I LOVE the tort table!!


----------



## evin (Aug 14, 2009)

chadk said:


> Nice use of space. Love the setups. Might be on the small side. Hopefully the torts have access to a yard to explore and get some exercise now and then. And the beardie tank will be too small in short order. If you can somehow make the top 2 tanks into one - that would be ideal. Thanks for sharing!



thank you, they do have access to the yard during the day and for the size of the animals the space is pretty sufficient.



ChiKat said:


> Very cool, the first picture looks like a pet store so it makes sense that you got it from a pet store!
> I LOVE the tort table!!



thank you for the reply


----------

